# My Lady Gaga (rock) cover



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

Couldn't find the time to polish or wax any cars recently, so at least I polished my guitars :thumb: before shooting this:





I also have a video featuring girls washing cars in the making, but it will take some time to finish up...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Mighty Fine! We used to do similar things to Britney Spears songs. How do you manage to gig with only two of you in the band?


----------



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!
Funny - I also did Britney before. In fact my first cover of this type was "oops i did it again" that I put out way back in 2001. It's been my little solo project since then. 
And then I play some of that stuff sometimes with the bands I'm in at the time. Like the current one: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MissProperAndTMT


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats superb!

Hope you dont mind but I sent it to the Gaga herself on twitter to see if she retweets it!


----------



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> Thats superb!
> 
> Hope you dont mind but I sent it to the Gaga herself on twitter to see if she retweets it!


LOL, thanks! Who knows, maybe she'll like it 
In fact - as opposed to the Britney covers - this is a tribute rather than a parody


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

henryk_kara said:


> LOL, thanks! Who knows, maybe she'll like it
> In fact - as opposed to the Britney covers - this is a tribute rather than a parody


You never know she may do. She is quite good to her followers on twitter but with 16 million of them I would guess she will struggle to keep up with it all the time!
:thumb:


----------



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

actually I just realized that there is a small "detailing accent" in the video, though it might be hard to spot..


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I had to turn it off because of the singer unfortunatly,  looks like quite a good video though


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I enjoyed that. Thanks very much.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments! :thumb:



hoikey said:


> I had to turn it off because of the singer unfortunatly,  looks like quite a good video though


anything in particular? or just not to your taste? 

BTW I looked closely, and the logo is too small to discern.. so you'll have to take my word for it: the base player is wearing a gtechniq t-shirt :buffer:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

henryk_kara said:


> Thanks guys for the comments! :thumb:
> 
> anything in particular? or just not to your taste?
> 
> BTW I looked closely, and the logo is too small to discern.. so you'll have to take my word for it: the base player is wearing a gtechniq t-shirt :buffer:


Just didn't think her voice suited the song at all. Sounded as though she was singing out of her comfort zone if that makes sense


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Very good, enjoyed that. She sounds ok to me.


----------

